# sudden heavy bleeding at 9 weeks



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm 9 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Last night I had a heavy feeling in my uterus and suddenly started bleeding bright red. the blood gushed out and soaked my underwear, then stopped after about 15 minutes. I also passed a clot the size of a pound coin. Since then I have just been spotting, no cramps just slight twinges that I've had throughout the pregnancy. Do you think i've lost my baby or could everything still be ok?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's impossible to know unfortunately, but some women do have bleeding like this and everything be ok, did you manage to get in touch with a dr?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

